# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Varna Studenten hier?

## Lydia1992

Hey,

ich studiere ab Oktober in Bulgarien HM. 8000€ Studiengebhr/Jahr + 8000€ Vermittlung. Habe lange gezgert, weil es ja doch eine Stange Geld ist, aber man kommt nicht anders in die Uni und dafr garantieren die den Studienplatz und betreuen vorher und vor-Ort.

Es gibt 40 Studienpltze fr Deutschland - einige sind wohl noch frei (~10-15 hie es).

Sind hier noch weitere Studenten, die ab nchstem in Varna studieren bzw. auch zu dem Sprachtest kommen? Jemand Lust auf eine WG mit einer netten 19-Jhrigen Schwbin  :peng:  ?

Viele Gre
Lydia

----------


## Evil

Den Namen der Vermittlungsfirma habe ich entfernt, weil dies eine unzulssige Werbemanahme darstellt.

Gru, Evil
Administrator MEDI-LEARN

----------


## Ff90

Hey,

hab das mit Varna auch schon mitbekommen, bin ebenfalls stark am berlegen nach Bulgarien zu gehen.
Hast du den Platz schon sicher, also alle Bewerbungsunterlagen abgeschickt etc? 
Ne Schwaben WG in Bulgarien wrde sich prinzipiell schon nich schlecht anhrn ;) 

Gre

----------


## NickRiviera

OMG, 8000 Euro Vermittlung??? Ich glaube da wurdest du ganz schn ber den Tisch gezogen, solche "Agenturen" gibt es einige in Osteuropa, so einen unverschmten Betrag hat aber noch keine verlangt von der ich bis jetzt gehrt habe... und i.d.R. haben diese Agenturen auch gar keinen Einfluss, macht eure Bewerbungen doch lieber selber und spart euch das Geld.
Sowas ist total unseris, 8000 Euro um einen Platz zu bekommen... ich habe zumindest nichts darber auf der Homepage der Uni gelesen - oder habe ich da etwas bersehen?

----------


## Lydia1992

@evil: Tut mir leid. Es war nicht meine Absicht Werbung zu machen. War eher purer Egoismus  :Grinnnss!: 
@ Ff: Also ich habe schriftlich von Uni und der Firma, dass ich den Platz kriege, wenn ichd ie Zugangsvoraussetzungen erflle. Und das ist eben nur "bestandener Englisch Test" und "Abitur". 

Habe mich nach Wohnungen schon umgehsehen. Was schnes zentrales mbliertes kostet so 600 warm fr ne 3-Zimmer-Wohnung. Zu zweit wren's nur noch 300  :Grinnnss!:  Die Studentenwohnheime sind wohl unterirdisch.

@Nick: Ja, kam mir auch erst unseris vor, aber es ist ein Maklervertrag. Wenn ich keinen Platz kriegen sollte aus irgendeinem Grund, mssen meine Eltern auch nichts zahlen. Auf deren Homepage (unter admission) steht unten schon, dass diese Firma das exklusiv fr Deutschland macht... Ist also anders, als bei den Riga-Agenturen.

Menno, ich will jetzt nach Varna. 32 Grad, Sonne und Meer  :Big Grin:  Ach ja, und der Medizinstudienplatz...

----------


## Bulgaricus

150-300 EUR fr die Miete je nachdem, wie man wohnen will. Das Essen im Supermarkt ist ca. 10% gnstiger als in DL. 400-500 EUR insgesamt.

----------


## Dine777

Hallo,

ich werde dieses Jahr in Varna mit dem Medizinstudium anfangen, ist hier noch jemand? 

Liebe Gre 

Dine

----------


## Bulgaricus

Es ist immer jemand hier.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dine777

Hay  :Smilie:  
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein bisschen erzhlen? Wie ist es dort so? Sind dort viele Deutsche? Ist es am Anfang sehr schwer sich zurecht zu finden? 

Liebe Gre

----------


## Masteroffire

Hallo,
auch ich bin kein Student.
Bin zur Zeit in Varna. 

evt. noch jemand da ?
Bin in einem kleinen Hotel.

----------


## Tarek99

Hey,
Armin, Mesut und ich sind interessiert an einem Studium der Humanmedizin in Varna.
Ich habe hier gelesen von der Nutzerin isi193isi, dass sie die Tests der Aufnahmeprfung von dem Jahr davor hat und die Themenliste, die die Agentur … einen gibt.
Da wir aber warten bis der Geschftsfhrer der Agentur nach Hamburg kommt, und wir schlussendlich den Vertrag unterschreiben, wollen wir uns genauestens fr den Aufnahmetest vorbereiten.
Kann uns jemand hier im Forum einige links oder sogar Skripte zusenden?
Eine Sache beschftigt mich auch, in vielen Unis im Ostblock gibt es den Psychologie-Schein nicht in der Vorklinik, in Varna schon, aber stimmt das dass es kostenpflichtig ist , also das Geld muss man an die Agentur zahlen?
Stimmt das und wenn ja, weis jemand wie viel?

Liebe Gre

----------


## Bulgaricus

Hi,
die Themenliste ist offiziell auf der Seite der MU verffentlicht worden: http://www.mu-varna.bg/EN/Admission/...-test-new.aspx. Andere von der Uni herausgegebene Themenlisten gibt es nicht.
Der Psychoschein ist in Varna seit dem letzten Jahr im 3. Jahr und nicht im 2., weil es sinnvolle ist ber Psychotherapie etwas zu lernen erst nachdem die Studenten gewisse "Vorkenntnisse" haben. Allerdings knnen auch s.g. Wahlpflichtfcher an der MU in Varna angeboten werden, die kostenpflichtig wren und die Physikumsvoraussetzungen erfllen. Sollten sich gengend Studenten finden, die dies wnschen, spreche nichts dagegen. Die Kosten sind bezahlbar und relativ gering.
Eine Lsung, dass Scheine an einer exteren freien Universitt in Bulgarien gemacht werden, die spter vom LPA in der BRD anerkannt werden sollen, sehe ich als uerst zweifelhaft. Ich vermute, dass solche Scheine mglicherweise nicht anerkannt werden bzw. nur nach erheblichem finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwandt.
Viele Gre aus Varna!

----------


## Bulgare

Hallo Lydia, ich bin auch Schwabe und lebe seit 14 Jahren in Varna. Ich habe eine schicke, neue und freie Wohnung im Zentrum von Varna ! Diese Wohnung moechte ich gerne an deutsche Studenten vermieten. 
Die Wohnung ist nagelneu, voll ausgestattet, Balkon mit Blick ueber das Zentrum von Varna !  Schoene und sichere Wohnanlage !
Fuer 2 Personen geeignet !
Schoene Gruesse aus Varna

----------


## flx300

hi zusammen,
ich will im nchsten semester medizin in varna studieren und mich interessiert brennend in welcher sprache die studenten im hheren semester lernen (speziell bis/einschlielich physikum): lernt ihr nur auf englisch oder grtenteils auf deutsch und kurz vor der klausur nochmal auf englisch?

----------


## nadi18

> Aber das ist doch der Hammer, dass die den besorgt haben? Der herr mit dem lustigen namen hat mir eben am telefon gesagt dass in den letzten jahren abwechseln die 4 tests drankamen. die berlegen sich bestimmt nix neues



Hey lydia, die 4 tests von denen ihr geredet habt,bzw. der herr,kannst du mir etwas darber erzhlen,bzw. von welcher organistation der herr ist,wrde mich gerne fr den test vorbereiten!;) wrde mich sehr ber eine rckmeldung von dir oder jemand anderen freuen!=)

----------


## Benutzer1

Es ist immer besser, wenn es jemanden gibt, der hilft, besonders, wenn es um ein fremdes Land geht. Deswegen bin ich fr die Untersttzung einer Firma. Diese Seite http://www.osteuropa-karriere.com/bu...ersitat-varna/ gibt ja eine ausfhrliche Info ber all deine Fragen. 

Ich wnsche dir viel Erfolg bei Bewerbungen und Tests ::-winky: 




> Hi Zusammen, 
> 
> will sehr gerne auch in Varna anfangen und mchte fragen, ob Ihr euch ber (Ihr wisst welche Firma) beworben habt oder nicht?
> Denn 8t sind ne Menge Asche  und gibt es eine Finanzierungsmglichkeit fr die fees da?
> 
> Was meint Ihr, soll ich mich ber die XY Firma bewerben oder auf eigener Faust?
> Bin wirklich fr jede Hilfe dankbar. 
> 
> Marcel

----------


## Bulgaricus

Das wren die Infos auf Deutsch: http://www.youblisher.com/p/812133-I...ERBER-DEUTSCH/

----------


## Fara04

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
Vermutlich studiert ihr schon dort drben. 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr wisst wie es mit einem Wechsel nach Deutschland aussieht? 
Ist es sehr problematisch (ohne zu klagen) ? 
Fhlt ihr euch dort wohl? 
Oder ist es sehr schwer so weit weg von Familie und Freunden zu sein? 
Ich denke mal die meisten sprechen nicht die Sprache dort, was mich glaub ich sehr stren wrde, nach einer Zeit.

----------


## flx300

> Hallo ihr Lieben, 
> Vermutlich studiert ihr schon dort drben. 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr wisst wie es mit einem Wechsel nach Deutschland aussieht? 
> Ist es sehr problematisch (ohne zu klagen) ? 
> Fhlt ihr euch dort wohl? 
> Oder ist es sehr schwer so weit weg von Familie und Freunden zu sein? 
> Ich denke mal die meisten sprechen nicht die Sprache dort, was mich glaub ich sehr stren wrde, nach einer Zeit.


hi fara, ich fange in diesem wintersemester an, nchste woche gehts los  :Smilie:  
zum wechsel nach deutschland: bis auf den blichen papierkram stellt der wechsel im hinblick auf anerkannte leistungen kein problem dar. allerdings gibt es durch die teilstudienpltze und andere quereinsteiger eben relativ wenig pltze an den universitten, wodurch man ein bisschen glck und/oder geduld haben muss falls es nicht im ersten anlauf klappt. eine studienplatzklage verspricht natrlich grere chancen, allerdings sind die chancen in den letzten jahren geringer geworden und den finanziellen aspekt darf man auch nicht vergessen. :/
ich bin jetzt seit 2 wochen in varna, und muss sagen dass die ersten tage echt schwer fr mich waren, weil ich heimweh hatte und noch niemanden kannte.. hat sich aber nach ein paar tagen schnell wieder gelegt, vor allem als die ersti woche losging und man schnell viele leute kennenlernt  :Smilie:  das drfte an sich kein problem sein!
die sprachbarriere kannst du eigentlich getrost ignorieren, ich dachte ich wre des englischen eher schlecht als recht mchtig ^^ aber nach einigen gesprchen kommt man schnell rein und spricht immer flssiger und besser  :Smilie:  bulgarisch kann ich berhaupt nicht, ist aber allerdings auch nicht unbedingt notwendig meiner meinung nach! vor allem im umkreis der medizinischen universitt knnen sich die leute einigermaen auf englisch unterhalten. und zur not mit hnden und fen, irgendwie funktioniert das schon  :Smilie:  
mfg

----------


## anicat

Hallo, 
gibt es hier jemanden, der schon die Biochemieklausur geschrieben hat und den dazugehrigen Fragenkatalog hat??? 
Gru

----------


## Croin

Wrde ihn auch gern haben  :Smilie:

----------


## blueocean

Hallo  :Smilie:  

Ich bewerbe mich gerade auch fr das WS 2016/2017 in Varna und habe jetzt bald den Aufnahmetest.

Wollte fragen, ob mir jmd Tipps geben kann oder jmd Tests von den Vorjahren hat zum lernen?  :Traurig: 

Liebe Gre

----------

